# Getting a residente permanente or temporal visa after getting married



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going to move to Mexico soon. My girlfriend is Mexican and I would like to live together with here without leaving Mexico every 6 months. Marriage seems to be the easiest (and by society accecpted) solution and I looked up some threads and information. 

If i'm correct the marriage gives the right to a RT or RP visa. However, I read on Rolly Brook's website that in order to obtain a visa my wife needs to be Mexican and employed in Mexico. My girlfriend is Mexican but, still studying in the University of Nayarit and thus has no income. 

Does this make any difference for the application for a Visa?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

What income will you live on? That income should be the one you use for qualifying for a residence visa - if it’s enough.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> What income will you live on? That income should be the one you use for qualifying for a residence visa - if it’s enough.


When someone applies under the "Vinculo Familiar" law [married to a Mexican National] any income will be enough. There is no need to meet the Rentista financial solvency minimums in this case. They will most likely ask for 3 months of bank statements from, in this case, the husband but bring in the wife´s also. They simply want to know that you can pay the bills.

Even though the INM laws states he could apply for Residente Permanente in practice he will only be able to get a Residente Temporal for 2 years first before going to RP.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for your help.

I saved around 40.000 USD. It''s more than enough to pay my bills for at least 2 years in Mexico. Any idea if this would satisfy them or if this will make it diffuclt as I don't have a steady/monthly income when I apply for it?


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

When I applied for my RT, we had to show bank records and tax papers from my husband's business in Mexico. I had some money in the bank in the US, but no where near enough to meet the required amount. However with his property in Mexico and business there I was able to meet the requirements.


----------

